# Straps



## bobblehat (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there

I have few of my watches that need new straps, and thought I would give it a go myself.....eek :shocking:

What tools do I need - plus were do I get them from - and do I need anything else for fitting the strap.

Many thanks

Bobblehat


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You will probably need a bracelet pin tool and spare pins of various sizes. All available from Roy (RLT watches - link at top left corner of page). You may also need a jewellers loupe (eyeglass) if your eyes are like mine!!! Then a firm grip and a steady hand! + patience.

Mike


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bobblehat said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have few of my watches that need new straps, and thought I would give it a go myself.....eek :shocking:
> 
> ...


Bobblehat - If it's just *straps* you plan to change you need a Bergeon Springbar Tool (which Roy also sells) - Make sure you get the standard & spare fine end piece as some straps cant be removed with the standard (big) end piece

If you did decide to try resizing bracelets I'd recommend a pair of bracelet pliers rather than the tool mentioned above (which I found a real pain to use) - I can point you in the right direction if you want the pliers (no links allowed to other sales sites)

Regards

Paul


----------



## bobblehat (Jan 19, 2010)

Many thanks for the quick replies. Very helpfull, one of the watches is on a bracelet, I will give the springbar tool a go, and possible a lot a swearing 

Just after I posted the "were from" question I found the "Watch Tools" button on RTL, may be I need a jewellers loupe as well!

Bobblehat


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi there,

At the risk of statin' the bleedin' obvious, measure your watch lug width carefully and buy the correct width of strap. It is also worth checking how much the strap tapers towards the buckle - 2mm is quite common, but parallel sided straps exist (e.g. NATOs).

Most sizes are well catered for, the exception possibly being 19mm (popular on older Seikos).

In this case a 20mm will usually squeeze in OK, rather than going to the next size down (18mm).

Nothing looks worse than a strap too narrow for its lugs, as can be witnessed in a famous film still bandied about these forums of Sean Connery as James Bond, wearing a piddly too-narrow 'Bond' NATO on his Rolex.

Hope this helps. 

Graham


----------

